# Prayers for Chelsey



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't been here long, so I'm sorry if I'm not posting in the right place, but I read Sandy's update on Chelsey Campbell's CarePage today and wished more than anything that I could have been in the same room, praying along with them. My faith is not an 'in-your-face' kind, it's more personal, private, and not pushy, so this post is not so easy for me to make.

Distance is hard but at least no matter where I am, I can pray and funnily enough, it's The Lord's Prayer that I say before I ask for help or guidance... so Chelsey, here it is for you, with you...

The Lord's Prayer
_Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread. And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.

_ KJV

rosesm


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

With you down there, and us up here, we've got the whole world covered in prayer for Chelsey and her family!

_Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread. And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen._

Lord, please give Chelsey and her family the strength and faith to persevere in their struggle, and may your will be done. ~ Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dear Koru, It is the spirit that leads you. I felt it as I read your post. Thank you for sharing and caring.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

No matter where you live-north/south/east/west, Chelsey has brought a lot of love to our hearts. 

Our love and prayers are with you Chelsey.


----------

